
How Developers Can Invest Time Instead of Wasting It - waterlink
https://ilonacodes.com/blog/10-ways-developers-can-invest-time-instead-of-wasting-it/
======
waterlink
What was your topmost time investment and worst time-waster in the last 12
months?

\--

My best time investment was investing in my discipline by training to wake up
at the same time in the morning and doing morning exercise on alarm.

My most horrible time waster was watching Netflix. Since the past few months,
I've canceled it, and now I have much more time to invest in myself.

~~~
madalinab
Best investment: setting time aside each day to exercise, and then sticking to
it no matter what.

Worst investment: finishing books that didn't bring so much to the table, just
for the sake of completing the reading.

------
davibu
And in the end we all end up in a coffin. There is no notion of "wasting your
time", everything is pointless.

~~~
waterlink
What about the legacy you leave after yourself? Be it invention, great article
or a book, children who are better than you, or great businesses or non-
profits.

If everybody thought about "just ending in a coffin and everything is
pointless", humanity would've ceased existence long time ago.

